# Letterboxing



## Joe (Sep 27, 2001)

hikegrrl - While I have no experience with Letterboxing personally, it looks like something that I would enjoy and look forward to trying.  My brother has found boxes from CT to Hawaii and enjoys the challenge of finding them while hiking.  The level of difficulty in finding them can range from easy to very difficult depending on the clues you have to work with. The following site has an extensive listing of boxes hidden in the U.S. as well as Canada too.
http://www.letterboxing.org/
Let us know how you make out on your adventures!!!
Enjoy,
Joe


----------



## hikergrrl (Sep 30, 2001)

Wow Joe!

Thanks... I check out the site and there is one letterbox in my area. And oddly enough, the clue sheet bears a link to a page on my website! How's that for weird???

Now I definite must investigate what this is all about.


----------

